# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  مشروع إحياء السُنة النبوية..متجدد..

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

مشروع إحياء السُنة النبوية..
" 
نحيي سُنة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم..
احياء سُنته الشريفة والتخلق بخلقه هو خطوة عظيمة نخطوا بها ونتقدم في مشروع النصرة..
قال تعالى:
﴿لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرًا ﴾ (الأحزاب: 21).

برنامج إحياء السُنة النبوية :
الهدف: إحياء السُنن النبوية التي يقل العمل بها..
نبدأ على بركة الله :
سُنة هذا الاسبوع:
السُنة الاولى:
قال تعالى: {لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرًا } (الأحزاب: 21).
قومي بإحياء سُنة " قراءة سورة الإخلاص والمعوذتين قبل النوم " ........
﴿لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرًا ﴾ (الأحزاب: 21).
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، أن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كان إذا أوى إلى فراشه كل ليلة جمع كفيه ثم نفث فيهما ، فقرأ فيهما: (( قل هو الله أحد )) و (( قل أعوذ برب الفلق )) و (( قل أعوذ برب الناس )) ، ثم يمسح بهما ما استطاع من جسده ، يبدأ بهما على رأسه ووجهه ، وما أقبل من جسده ، يفعل ذلك ثلاث مرات. [ رواه البخاري: 5017]
الأسئلة..
هل أنتي تطبقين هذه السُنة يوميا؟؟
وإن كنتي تطبقينها .. هل هي عبادة أم أنها أصبحت عادة ؟؟
جددي نيتك
قومي بالعمل بسُنة "قراءة سورة الإخلاص والمعوذتين قبل النوم"
ولك الأجر ...بإذن الله ..
انتظرونا في الاسبوع القادم مع سُنة جديدة
وكل من طبق هذه السُنة فليكتب لنا وليخبرنا ولا ينسانا من صالح الدعاء
وفقكن الله ..........
منقول ....اللهم وفق من أرشدتني للفكرة.....

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبيبتي الغالية قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه :
أنت دائما سباقة إلى الخير فبارك الله لك وجعلنا ممن يحيي سنة الرسول   فينعمون بصحبة الرسول  يوم القيامة*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حبيبتي الغالية قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه :
> أنت دائما سباقة إلى الخير فبارك الله لك وجعلنا ممن يحيي سنة الرسول   فينعمون بصحبة الرسول  يوم القيامة*



بــوركتي غاليتي
اللهم أميــن 
واياك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرًا﴾"الأحزاب: 21 


اختي الفاضلة 
اذكر حضرتكم بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
"من احيا سنة من سنتى قد اميتت بعدى ؛فان له من الاجر مثل اجر من عمل بها من الناس ؛لا ينقص من اجورهم شيئا " 
هذا نداء أوجهه لكم 
" كما نروج لسلعنا .... ...... .... فأولى بنا أن نروج
لسنة حبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
احياء
سنة حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والتخلق بخلقه هو خطوة عظيمة 
نخطوا بها ونتقدم في مشروع النصرة 

السنة الثانية
- قم بالوضوء قبل النوم اقتداء برسولنا الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
- سنة الوضوء قبل النوم : 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم"إذا اتيت مضجعك فتوضأ وضوءك للصلاة ثم اضطجع على شقك الايمن ثم قل : اللهم اسلمت وجهي اليك وفوضت امري اليك وألجأت ظهري اليك رغبة ورهبة اليك لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك الا اليك اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت وبنبيك الذي أرسلت" 
فان مت من ليلتك فانت على الفطرة واجعلهن اخر ما تتكلم به قال فرددتها على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما بلغت اللهم آمنت بكتابك الذي انزلت قلت ورسولك قال لا ونبيك الذي ارسلت" 
الحديث
صحيح البخارى – كتاب الوضوء / ترقيم العالمية 239 ، ترقيم فتح البارى 247 ، ترقيم د. البغا 244 
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُقَاتِلٍ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ إِذَا أَتَيْتَ مَضْجَعَكَ فَتَوَضَّأْ وُضُوءَكَ لِلصَّلَاةِ ثُمَّ اضْطَجِعْ عَلَى شِقِّكَ الْأَيْمَنِ ثُمَّ قُلْ اللَّهُمَّ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِي إِلَيْكَ وَفَوَّضْتُ أَمْرِي إِلَيْكَ وَأَلْجَأْتُ ظَهْرِي إِلَيْكَ رَغْبَةً وَرَهْبَةً إِلَيْكَ لَا مَلْجَأَ وَلَا مَنْجَا مِنْكَ إِلَّا إِلَيْكَ اللَّهُمَّ آمَنْتُ بِكِتَابِكَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتَ وَبِنَبِيِّكَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَ فَإِنْ مُتَّ مِنْ لَيْلَتِكَ فَأَنْتَ عَلَى الْفِطْرَةِ وَاجْعَلْهُنَّ آخِرَ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ قَالَ فَرَدَّدْتُهَا عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ اللَّهُمَّ آمَنْتُ بِكِتَابِكَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتَ قُلْتُ وَرَسُولِكَ قَالَ لَا وَنَبِيِّكَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَ. 
هل انت تطبق هذه السنة يوميا؟؟؟؟؟؟ وان كنت تطبقها .. هل هي عبادة ام انها أصبحت عادة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟جدد نيتك قم بالعمل بسنة  
ولك الأجر ...ان شاء الله

----------


## هويدامحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. جزاكم الله على هذا المشروع الذى نحيى به سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كل الخير والبركة ..ولى تساؤل لماذا توقفتم ؟ فقد كنت اطبع كل اسبوع ورق عن هذه السنة وتوزع على الأخوات وتم توزيع معها ورقة لنبذ بدعة وفرحنا بهذا الخير..فهلا عاودنا أحياء هذا الخير .أسال الله لكم ولى الجنة..السلام عليكم

----------


## هويدامحمد

:مشروع احياء سنة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
                                 "التيامن "
                              ----------------------  
كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب التيامن في أمره كله ،
فإن كان حبيبنا يحب التيامن ..
فهلا أحببناه نحن أيضاً ..!


الآيات الواردة في التيمن
 -------------------------------
( يَوْمَ نَدْعُو كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ يَقْرَأُونَ كِتَابَهُمْ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلاً ) (الإسراء:71)
(وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيّاً) (مريم:52)


الأحاديث الواردة في التيمن   
--------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: ( إذا انتعل أحدكم فليبدأ باليمين وإذا نزع فليبدأ بالشمال ليكن اليمنى أولهما تنعل وآخرهما تنزع ) أخرجه البخاري .
وعن ابن عمر أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال:
( إذا أكل أحدكم فليأكل بيمينه، وإذا شرب فليشرب بيمينه، فإن الشيطان يأكل بشماله، ويشرب بشماله ) 
أخرجه مسلم .
فوائد التيمن :
-------------------
1ـ أنه من أدلة الإيمان وحسن الإذعان 
2_أن فيه القوة والبركة .
3- أنه من حسن الاتباع .
4- أنه من شعائر الإسلام .
5- فيه مخالفة لأهل الشرك، إذ أن شعارهم استعمال الشمال، وكذا مخالفة الشيطان .
6- فيه مرضاة الرب ومحبة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- .


ومن السنة التيامن:
--------------------------
1- عند دخول المسجد: البدء بالرجل اليمنى، وعند الخروج البدء بالرجل اليسرى 
2- في الوضوء: في غسل اليدين أو الرجلين .
3- في التنعل .
4- البدء في الغسل بالشق الأيمن .
5- استحباب الصلاة عن يمين الإمام وفي ميمنة المسجد عند تساوي الطرفين .
6- في الأكل والشرب .
7- أن يعطي الإنسان الإناء – عند شربه منه – من يجلس عن يمينه حتى ولو كان الجالس الذي عن يساره أعلى منزلة ، أو أكبر سناً .

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزى اللهُ أختَنا الحبيبةَ صاحبةَ الموضوعِ خيرًا ويسّرَ أمرَها...
وجزاكِ خيرًا أختنا الحبيبة هويدا،
أرجو أن تستمرّي يا فاضلةُ رضيَ اللهُ عنكِ وأرضاكِ.

----------


## هويدامحمد

السلام عليكم جزى الله أخواتى طالبات العلم خيرا وبارك عليكن ربى .. رضى ربى عنك وأرضاك أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله،انى أحبك فى الله..كما أمرنا الله جل وعلا بالاهتداء بهدى القرآن والاقتداء بسنة الحبيب عليه الصلاة والسلام ،كذلك نهينا عن الابتداع  وعواقبه فى الدنيا والآخرة..

                                                                            "من بدع الأذكار والأدعية"
                                 ( حديث أذكار أعضاء الوضوء )

        هذا الحديث لاأصل له:                                                                                                       
    فلم يثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاء أثناء الوضوء، وما يدعو به العامة عند غسل كل  عضو بدعة                   مثل قولهم عند غسل الوجه: اللهم بيض وجهي يوم تسود الوجوه، وقولهم : عند غسل اليدين: اللهم أعطني كتابي بيميني، ولا تعطني كتابي بشمالي إلى غير ذلك من الأدعية عند سائر أعضاء الوضوء 
وقال ابن القيم في زاد المعاد: ولم يحفظ عنه أنه كان يقول على وضوئه شيئا غير التسمية، وكل حديث في أذكار الوضوء الذي يقال عليه فكذب مختلق، لم يقل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا منه، ولا علمه لأمته، ولا ثبت عنه غير التسمية في أوله، وقوله: "أشْهَدُ أنْ لا إله إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيك لَهُ، وأشْهَدُ أنَّ مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنَ التَوَّابِينَ، واجْعَلْني مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  َ " في آخره،
   روى مسلم (234) عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُبْلِغُ أَوْ فَيُسْبِغُ الْوَضُوءَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ :" أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ، إِلا فُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ الثَّمَانِيَةُ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ أَيِّهَا شَاءَ
زاد الترمذي (55) : ( اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنْ التَّوَّابِينَ ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ).....
                        والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله....

----------


## هويدامحمد

مشروع احياء السنة النبوية..*" الدعاء بعد التشهد الأخير وقبل السلام "
حيث يستحب الدعاء بما شاء من خيري الدنيا والآخرة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما علم الصحابة التشهد .. ثم قال : 
( ثم لتختر من المسالة ما تشاء )
رواه مسلم . 
**
**
**
فلنحيي سُنة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم حبيب الرحمن وخيرالأنام.... *

----------


## هويدامحمد

"إحياء السنة النبوية"
***الهدف: إحياء السُنن النبوية التي يقل العمل بها..
 نبدأ على بركة الله :
* من آداب الطعام ، لعق الأصابع والإناء :  ***  فإن آخر الطعام فيه بركة، كما في حديث ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ رضي الله عنهما قال :  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِذَا أَكَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ ، فَلَا يَمْسَحْ يَدَهُ حَتَّى يَلْعَقَهَا أَوْ يُلْعِقَهَا " ، قَالَ أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ : سَمِعْتُ جَابِرَ ابْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَقُولُ ذَلِكَ : سَمِعْتُهُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " وَلَا يَرْفَعِ الصَّحْفَةَ حَتَّى يَلْعَقَهَا أَوْ يُلْعِقَهَا ، فَإِنَّ آخِرَ الطَّعَامِ فِيهِ الْبَرَكَةُ " [ أخرجه أحمد ] .
وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أَنَسٍ رضي الله عنه : أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : كَانَ إِذَا أَكَلَ طَعَامًا لَعِقَ أَصَابِعَهُ الثَّلَاثَ ، قَالَ : وَقَالَ : " إِذَا سَقَطَتْ لُقْمَةُ أَحَدِكُمْ ، فَلْيُمِطْ عَنْهَا الْأَذَى وَلْيَأْكُلْهَا ، وَلَا يَدَعْهَا لِلشَّيْطَانِ ، وَأَمَرَنَا أَنْ نَسْلُتَ الْقَصْعَةَ ، قَالَ : " فَإِنَّكُمْ لَا تَدْرُونَ فِي أَيِّ طَعَامِكُمُ الْبَرَكَةُ " .
قال الألباني رحمه الله تعالى : " في الحديث أدب جميل من آداب الطعام الواجبة ، ألا وهو لعق الأصابع ومسح الصحفة بها ، وقد أخل بذلك أكثر المسلمين اليوم ، متأثرين في ذلك بعادات أوروبا الكافرة ، وآدابها القائمة على الاعتداد بالمادة ، وعدم الاعتراف بخالقها والشكر له على نعمه ، فليحذر المسلم من أن يقلدهم في ذلك ، فيكون منهم ، لقوله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ تَشَبَّهَ بِقَوْمٍ فَهُوَ مِنْهُمْ " [ حديث صحيح أخرجه أبو داود وأحمد ] ، فلا تستعملن الورق المنشاف ـ المنديل ـ فتمسح به فمك وأصابعك أثناء الطعام .
وإنما قلت : " الواجبة " لأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك ، ونهيه عن الإخلال به ، فكن مؤمناً يأتمر بأمره صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وينتهي عما نهى عنه ، ولا تبال بالمستهزئين الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله من حيث يشعرون أو لا يشعرون [ السلسلة الصحيحة 747 ] .***

----------


## هويدامحمد

الى كل من يحب الله ورسوله والدين الحنيف،فلنحيى سنة مهجورة من سنن الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم..


                             ***تحزيب القرآن  ***


وتحزيب القرآن معناه : أن يخصص لكل يوم أو لكل ليلة مقداراً من القرآن يقرأه 


ودليل ذلك حديث عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- قال :قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من نام عن حزبه أو عن شيء منه ؛ فقرأه فيما بين صلاة الفجر وصلاة الظهر كتب له كأنما قرأه من الليل " . أخرجه مسلم .


وهو أمر كان مشهوراً عند السلف .


وأقل ما يقرأ فيه القرآن ثلاث ليال . 


ودليل ذلك حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص - رضي الله عنهما - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يفقه مَن قرأ القرآن في أقل من ثلاث " . أخرجه الخمسة . وقال الترمذي : حسن صحيح . وصححه النووي في التبيان .


المنقول عن الصحابة هو التحزيب بالسور لا بالأجزاء ؛ فإن الأجزاء محدثة ، وري أن أول من أمر بها الحجاج في العراق ، وفشا ذلك من العراق إلى سائر البلاد .


وأفضل تحزيب القرآن التسبيع – أي يقرأه في سبع ليال - ؛ لأنه أكثر ما روي عن السلف .


والأفضل أن لا يمر شهر إلا وقد قرأ المسلم فيه القرآن كله . 


ودليل ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعبد الله بن عمرو بن ابن العاص - رضي الله عنهما - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يفقه مَن قرأ القرآن في أقل من ثلاث " . أخرجه الخمسة . وقال الترمذي : حسن صحيح . وصححه النووي في التبيان .


المنقول عن الصحابة هو التحزيب بالسور لا بالأجزاء ؛ فإن الأجزاء محدثة ، وري أن أول من أمر بها الحجاج في العراق ، وفشا ذلك من العراق إلى سائر البلاد .


وأفضل تحزيب القرآن التسبيع – أي يقرأه في سبع ليال - ؛ لأنه أكثر ما روي عن السلف .


والأفضل أن لا يمر شهر إلا وقد قرأ المسلم فيه القرآن كله . 


ودليل ذلك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص : " اقرأ القرآن في شهر " فلما قال له عبدالله : يا نبي الله له: إني أطيق أفضل من ذلك ، قال : " فاقرأه في سبع، ولا تزد على ذلك " أخرجه الستة...

----------


## هويدامحمد

صلاة الاستخارة****
---------------------------------
فإن الناظر في حال كثير من الناس في هذا الزمان تجدهم لا يستخيرون ، بل ولا يشرعون فيها ولا يعرفونها ، وللأسف حتى بعض من ينسب إلى العلم .


والاستخارة أمرها عظيم وفضلها كبير وثوابها جزيل ، لأن معناها وأساس أمرها طلب الخيرة من الله سبحانه وتعالى ، بل هي تؤدي إلى سعادة المستخير لله ، ومن الأحاديث في ذلك :


عن جابر رضي الله عنهما قال (( كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كما يعلمنا السورة من القرآن ، يقول : إذا همّ أحدكم بالأمر فليركع ركعتين من غير الفريضة ، ثم ليقل : اللهم إني استخيرك بعلمك واستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم ولا اعلم ، وأنت علام الغيوب ، اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري ( أو قال عاجل أمري وآجله ) فأقدره لي ويسره لي ، ثم بارك فيه ، وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شرّ لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري ( أو قال عاجل أمري وآجله ) ، فأصرفه عني وأصر فني عنه ، وأقدر لي الخير حيث كان ثم أرضني به ) قال : ويسمي حاجته )) رواه البخاري .

----------

